# [non-knife] Refurbished an old cutting board today.



## Ericfg (Nov 5, 2020)

I made this from end grain oak and (I believe) Brazilian Cherry in 2002 +/- 2 years. After around 10 years of almost constant use at the house some of the glue joints started failing and it was set in a corner to collect dust.
Well, last week I decided to try and fix it up. I re-glued the joints as many of the separated joints as possible and clamped it up for a few days.
Today I sanded it down and gave it a light coat of mineral oil. Hope to get this back on the countertop soon!


----------



## kennyc (Nov 5, 2020)

were the separating joints all the way through or only partial? I am looking at a damaged Boos board locally and wondering if repairing it is within my skill set


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 5, 2020)

Only partial. In the 'before' images you can see the zigzag patterns of my glue reflecting the light differently from the wood. So I tried prying those failed joints open a tad more to insert the glue.
My wood guy told me to try and break the cracked joints completely apart, clean them and then re-glue but that work was beyond my means at the moment.
Biggest issue was clamping that curved side firmly. I have a round board that's cracked as well and can't figure out how to clamp that tightly.


----------

